# Windows 7 x64- Build 7068



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2009)

I will be installing this tomorrow. Will I have any issues with the SMP or GPU client(s)?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2009)

goodluck, after i got a SATA2 hdd i keeped getting my harddrive was "Read Only" then i tried to install Windows 7, and i don't know why but i could installer Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 with no problems at all on my harddrive....


----------



## Jakl (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you know where I am able to download it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2009)

I had no problem running the 7000 build. The thing I'm curious about is the SMP client working or not. Aside from Folding apps, I've never had an issue with the Win 7 beta's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

i'll fire it up today and let you know


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Fits.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems to be working fine for me fellas.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 9, 2009)

build 7077 is out in only 32bit 64bit will be out today or tomorrow im running build 7068 no problems here


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm gonna have to get 7077, 7068 has been FANTASTIC!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Is 7077 going to be x64? I really want to try the latest 7


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Get the 32bit, I was running Vista 64, but decided to give 7 another shot. And grabbed 7068 when it was only around on 32bit. And I have 0 regrets, it's using 777mb of ram atm and I got a few things open. 

I know it won't support a full 4gb, but you won't cap that, this just doesn't require the 1.5gb to idle like vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

I will have two 1gb video cards pretty soon too as well so I need x64.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I got 2x 1gb cards running on my 32bit right now  Granted I might wait for the x64 release of this, would like to see if it runs as stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

But I want x64  is 7077 RC?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Wicked. I haven't tried anything past 7000 and there were a lot of annoying bugs, and network storage movement was SLOOOOW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I tried numerous old ones as they all blew. Looked real nice till I opened WMP or something else and just would be all buggy. Then recently I said what the hell and looked what was out there and seen 7022 was the newest.

I tossed that on my gf's comp and it seems rock solid, I came across one small issue, but thats it. So since that had been great I got 7068 for myself and 0 bugs so far. I have used XP drivers, vista 32 drivers, and win 7 drivers, all worked great. I'm loving this OS! No bugs now runs awesome.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't wait to buy Win 7. You forget how awesome it is when you use another OS for a while.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

It appears that the 7077 build could be modified to 7100 and released in May.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 9, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> It appears that the 7077 build could be modified to 7100 and released in May.



nope that was just a rumor Microsoft up to build 7079 now looks like they mite of had that in mind but didn't go with it, yer build 7068 works great for me im still waiting on a leak of x64 should be soon i hope, and build 7077 is a pre RC unlike other builds below that are only off the RC batch.

more info here 
http://www.ihackintosh.com/category/operating-system/windows-7-operating-system/


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice avi live or die.   Hey where are you guys gettin 7077.  I tired to download one of the first releases and it was riddled with spyware and all kinds of crap.  I would like to avoid that happening again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 9, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Nice avi live or die.   Hey where are you guys gettin 7077.  I tired to download one of the first releases and it was riddled with spyware and all kinds of crap.  I would like to avoid that happening again.



i got my from rapidshare from this website but if you want to download more than one link at a time you need account www.softsclub.com i just Google it to find links and read what people say about it, wish x64 was out i want to install it on my main system because i use windows 7 as my only OS , PS i was never a vista fan that avi shows how i feel


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 9, 2009)

I got the 64bit 7068 build, and after I installed it, anything I DLed though either IE or FF would not save. It would fully DL, the DL box would close(even though I had it set to stay open when DL completed) and it would not be where I set the file to DL to. Anyone else have this problem. I went back to 7000 build because of this.

BTW, files transfered to me though MSN messenger were fine(that's how I got FF to try)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

7077 is the RC escrow build, was going to download it, I'm running 7068 now. But 7100 (The official RC build) is proabably going to leak in the next few weeks so I'm just going to wait for that.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> i got my from rapidshare from this website but if you want to download more than one link at a time you need account www.softsclub.com i just Google it to find links and read what people say about it, wish x64 was out i want to install it on my main system because i use windows 7 as my only OS , PS i was never a vista fan that avi shows how i feel



Thanks.  I think I may wait it out for x64.  I have a machine thats perfect for 32bit but thats only cause I have 3gigs and I just dont have another stick of ram


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 9, 2009)

no problems here i use IE8 and firefox im always downloading, and alexp999 man build 7077 is not going to be the RC any more there to new builds compiled 7078 and 7079, read this 


Windows 7 evolving toward the Release Candidate milestone, Microsoft remains mute on the platform's post-Beta development process, making no attempt to clarify the chatter around the progress done with the pre-RC builds of the operating system. Information leaked in the wild now indicates that Windows 7 is up to Build 7079. At the same time, there is also talk of Windows 7 Build 7105 having already been compiled over in Redmond. The software giant offered absolutely no confirmation related to Windows 7 releases from the RC branch following the availability of Beta Build 7000 on January 10, 2009.

Windows 7 Build 7079 has 6.1.7079.0.090407-1902 as the complete build string according to Wzor. The version number reveals that the code for the milestone was window.google_render_ad();Even if Build 7100 ends up being the fully fledged RC of Windows 7, fact is that there is nothing stopping Microsoft from compiling builds from the RTM branch, even ahead of delivering the release Candidate to the public. The same was the case with Windows 7 Beta. The Redmond company had started on the RC-branch in December 2008, approximately a month before Windows 7 Beta Build 7000 was in fact available for download as a public release. wrapped up on April 7, 2009, just a couple of day ago, and only a few days after Windows 7 Build 7077, which has already been leaked in the wild and made available for download via torrent trackers. At the same time, Microsoft is reportedly past Build 7078.0.090406-1758 with Windows 7, compiled on April 6, 2009.

While offering information on how to bypass the upgrade block of Beta and pre-RC builds of Windows 7 from being transitioned to full-Release Candidate, Microsoft mentioned Build 7100 of the next iteration of the Windows client. It is uncertain at this point in time, whether Windows 7 RC will in fact be Build 7100, but reports indicate that Build 7077 is the official RC-Escrow. Escrow is a label used in the development process to signal the fact that any code changes have been frozen, and that the focus has moved on confirming that fixes for reported bugs are in place, and that no regression issues have been created with the latest changes. Microsoft was expected to offer the RC-Escrow of Windows 7 in April, with the full-RC planned for May 2009.

But at the same time, the software giant apparently also compiled Windows 7 Build 6.1.7105.0.winmain.090404-1235 on April 4, 2009. Although the Build number is reported as real, I can confirm that the alleged Builds labeled 7105 leaked in the wild are fake at this point in time. The latest development milestone of Windows 7 that has indeed made it to BitTorrent websites is Build 7077.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I spent ages reading up on it this morning. 7077 is their escrow RC build which means that so long as their are no major bugs, it will be recompiled as 7100.

Builds after that are post-RC builds, Microsoft were beyond the Public beta, a month before it was even released.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Definitely looks like I'll be holding out just a little bit.  Do you have a link to where you got your information?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 9, 2009)

I get my info from here www.ihackintosh.com and here news.softpedia.com who knows what there doing but if a newer build gets leaked higher then the public RC ill be using that


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

Ill subscribe and keep a look out.  Could you perhaps post or PM me if you find a newer build thats x64 or if you find 7077 x64.  I'll do the same if I come across it.


----------



## radaja (Apr 9, 2009)

hopefully the x64 build of 7077 will be very soon from what ive heard.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm running 7068 x64 on my laptop right now, and I think I'm going to run it on my desktop as well.  I'll most likely wait until 7100 or higher leaks out before I move onto another one.  I can't keep churning through DVDs like this


----------



## radaja (Apr 9, 2009)

yep i hear you.i finally started using dvd-RW so i just erase the old win 7 build and burn each newer one as they come


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2009)

Ooh good call!  Those hold up well after multiple rewrites?  It would be worthy of investing in a few for beta builds


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

I may have to invest a few dollars to get a couple as well. Seems to be a swell idea


----------



## crtecha (Apr 9, 2009)

For some reason I completely forgot RW's still existed  


Im gonna go get a 5 pack today.  Thats a awesome idea thanks Radaja


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have never been able to boot of a DVD-RW, maybe it was just my drive.

But I'm waiting until the official RC now, or I wont have any discs left.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 9, 2009)

Is there any place to get 7 now, i remember downloading the beta. I am also thinking of joining the Microsoft Developers Kit thing, i forget what it's called but you get all their software, i think work will pay for it. But i am wanting to try 7...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ill be installing build 7068 this week / next, purely because I cant be arsed to ring up someone who I cant understand speaking to explain I got a new motherboard and need my product key refreshing on my 64 bit home premium. 

I honestly cannot wait until the final windows 7 is put on sale.

*edit*

Oh and guys - I got a 8GB Freecom databar flash drive a few months back for £12 - Im going to be putting OS's on that from now on using HP's usb disc tool thingy, that stops me having to buy discs!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it possible to install on OS from a flash drive then?

And I got my 8GB Kingston drive for £10.99


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Is it possible to install on OS from a flash drive then?
> 
> And I got my 8GB Kingston drive for £10.99



I saw a TPU member do it on youtube (might have been shadowfold, not sure) but yes you can - he used it to install windows to his SSD.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

nice I'll have to look into that then.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes you can install an OS from a flashdrive. DaMulta did it. Funny thing about Windows 7,
I just tried to get the 7077 build in 32-bit, and found out I didn't have room on my hard drive...
But I just ordered 2 640GB ones, so alls well again


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

Im gonna do it tonight, screw it - anyone want a tut on how to do it via USB drive? Ill do one if you want one


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes please 

I know how to boot from a USB but, not not boot an iso.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

here you go people, my guide on installing Windows 7 via a USB drive:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1311417#post1311417


----------



## radaja (Apr 10, 2009)

looks like x64 7077 has been leaked now.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 10, 2009)

w7 is going to sell like hotcakes.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I will pre-order Win 7 as soon as I can cant wait. Already sold my copy of Vista.

Skipping 7077 though, cant be doing with constant wipes and reinstalls. ATM I am installing every other version. So I'm now waiting for build 7100


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Can someone PM me the best x64 7077 link? And don't I need a key?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

You can use the public beta keys


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't have any


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, some links to keys would be nice, im installing 7068 like now.


----------



## sheps999 (Apr 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, some links to keys would be nice, im installing 7068 like now.



Here's some:

RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9

They should work.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are the keys I have used for 7057 and 7068:

RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
K98KK-W2RF2-8JHT3-JBKM8-437GC

Hopefully M$ or a mod doesn't come after me for this but I can't see a reason since these are "Public" Beta keys.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Sheps and Ken.  I really like you sig sheps


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Why dont you just get one officially? 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I still need a 7077 x64 link


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it really that difficult to use google?

First link searching:

"windows 7 7077 x64"


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

There are a lot, I was wondering if anyone had a real one because I heard there were fakes.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

What I said in my last post is a "real" one 

And afaik, only 7105 are faked atm.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Shadow, If your going to build 7077 could you please let me know if the 9.4 Catalyst installer works fine on that build?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I wish people would SEED. This one I have is 1854/11 



kenkickr said:


> Hey Shadow, If your going to build 7077 could you please let me know if the 9.4 Catalyst installer works fine on that build?



Yup I'm downloading now. Might be awhile tho lol


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

That's not a problem.  One issue I've found pretty weird with all the Beta builds so far is I cannot get Office 2007 to work.  It installs fine and updates but when I try to open a Office app...no response.  I've tried without installing updates, samething.  Think god there is OpenOffice so I can get my work done.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2009)

If you need a key, I grabbed 3 keys each for 32-bit and 64-bit before they closed the beta.  I found some ISO's that run without keys though, but that's of 7068.  I'm sure there will be some of 7077 as well, though.

Edit:  Stupid me didn't nav to the next page where there were plenty of keys


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

It's down to 24 hours and keeps getting lower. But the percentage isn't moving at all.. I gotta get a time nuker and stuff, I got some keys already.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm running Office 2007 fine.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm glad to here someone got Office going but I think I'll just stick to OpenOffice, much lighter.  The copy I have is 07 Enterprise(loaded w/ shit I'll never use) that my uncle bought off the state for 20bucks.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have Office Ultimate 2007.

Runs fine on all Win 7 builds I have tried.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got Office Enterprise, but I only install the stuff I need.  It's nice to know I can install the other programs when I need 'em though.  And for the record, I've never had a problem with running them on either machine on W7.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess mine is just a strange issue.  I'll try installing again to see what happens.

Added:  Just installed again and same damn thing...no response from Powerpoint, Word, Access, Excel.

Another Add:  Just finished all the office updates, restarted, and still no response.  I'm tired of screwing with it and openoffice works fine for me.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2009)

Beta is only good thru August 09, right?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Beta is only good thru August 09, right?



The 7000 Build yes. The 7100 or 7077 build's should be good til feb. 2010


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2009)

What is the current official release build by Microsoft? I hate the builds where people put shit in and take shit out.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Official public release is 7000. 7077 is official leaked released.

Nothing been modded on it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2009)

God there are next to no seeders.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2009)

12/35 downloading at over 400kb/s.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 10, 2009)

im running build 7077 x64 now i got it 8 hours ago, and this is going to be the public RC in may but a lot of fix's and improves are going to be made first then it will be renamed to 71XX, i have no problems with office 2007 i've used it sense build 7000, and for keys plus water mark removal download plus patch 1.0.2 works great


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> God there are next to no seeders.



Newsgroups mang.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 10, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> im running build 7077 x64 now i got it 8 hours ago, and this is going to be the public RC in may but a lot of fix's and improves are going to be made first then it will be renamed to 71XX, i have no problems with office 2007 i've used it sense build 7000, and for keys plus water mark removal download plus patch 1.0.2 works great





*cough cough* I can has dets or link??


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

^ +1 to all you nice people! 

Also, is the 7068 build pretty much useless now?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not really. I'm not bothering with 7077 until the RC comes out.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fair point. Backing everything up now, I cant take Vista any longer, its driving me nuts.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Same, thats why I sold my copy, did I mention that


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Same, thats why I sold my copy, did I mention that



thats a good idea actually . . . how much did you get?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sold it to DS for £55 shipped 

Just putting some 360 games on ebay now. I like making money. 

Cus then I can spend it on hardware!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmm . . . If I get the key sorted out, ill sell my copy on too. Thanks for the idea mate!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 10, 2009)

crtecha said:


> *cough cough* I can has dets or link??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2009)

Using build 7077 right now. Keys for build 7000 work just fine under x64 7077. 

Seems they made a few graphical changes here and there. So far im liking it better than 7000. 

Still installing stuff.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 10, 2009)

i had more than a few problems with build 7000 had a lot of bugs, ill say this build and build 7068 have been the best, and build 7077 is the only build so far to have all the drivers for the x58 chipset.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2009)

I havent had any issues with build 7000. Unfortunately for me I have only used build 7000 and now 7077. Didnt mess with the other versions.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I'm going the same route with Alex.  7068 has worked great for me, minus Office 07 not working but I think something else is causing that.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

I cant be bothered wiping my PC again, The official RC will be pulically released in three to four weeks, so it will probably leak in about two.

7068 is perfectly stable, and is fine for me for the next month, or until I can get my hands on 7100 

Damn I hope they hurry this up and bring out the RTM soon, I'm not rushing them, IMO this OS is ready!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I think I'm going the same route with Alex.  7068 has worked great for me, minus Office 07 not working but I think something else is causing that.



I thanked you for your avatar.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 10, 2009)

I thanked you for thanking me for thanking my avatar


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2009)

I thanked you for thanking me for thanking you about your avatar.

/me became crosseyed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

Ooh just got home, DL is done  Gonna burn it and install!
Burn is almost done, I got my stuff transfering to my server as well so it will be a little bit.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2009)

GL shadow! I'm sure you'll love it, I do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

They STILL did not fix the problem where everything lags and moves incredibly slow while moving files or installing things! I can't even tell if it installed my drivers right.....







And even with UAC off it's still treating me like I have down syndrome


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They STILL did not fix the problem where everything lags and moves incredibly slow while moving files or installing things! I can't even tell if it installed my drivers right.....
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/04/10/g4z.png
> 
> And even with UAC off it's still treating me like I have down syndrome



No they did not.  I can see it is using the Microsoft drivers.  All you have to do is go into Device Manager, Display adapter, right click on your video card and update the driver(browse to it).  Direct it to C:\ATI\Support\Bin and select the driver.  You should get 2 or 3 options for the video card and select the one that says 4800 series.  You should be in business!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

It says the best driver is already installed for this device when I try that


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't let windows search for the driver.  You need to browse for the driver and direct it to the C:/ATI/Support/Bin folder and there should be two files you can select.  Select the one already listed in the "Open" field.  That should bring you to the 3 options for a display driver.  

I may have something wrong but I know I posted it on TPU Wed or Thurs when the 9.4's came out.

Added:  Found the thread.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90580.  It's on the first page 2nd to the bottom.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

I decided to cave in and im installing 7077 tomorrow.

Though I have just noticed, there are no problems with transfer speeds in 7, either Win 7 or my mobo doesnt like my USB HDD in the front USB ports.

I plugged it in at the back and Im getting max speed transfers again!


----------

